# Detailed Procedure for Gen 4 Haldex Fluid and Filter Service



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

I stumbled across a pretty detailed procedure for Gen 4 Haldex fluid and filter service on a website in the UK. I thought I would drop that information into VWVortex so it is easily accessible for the VW community. This way it will also preserve the information in the event the website in the UK ever shuts down or moves it somewhere else. This procedure also details how to remove the fluid filter spacer without the woodscrew trick.

Here is the source website:

https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/replace-generation-4-filter-andor-pump/

...and below is the procedure as copied from that location: 

How to replace Generation 4 Haldex Fluid and Filter
*
*Before doing anything, ensure that the Haldex fluid fill plug is able to be removed, it is a 5mm hex plug. Make sure that you can remove this plug first, otherwise you might drain the fluid out and be stuck with an empty system (not good). The fill plug is labeled “A” on the photo below. Before removing this plug, clean out any corrosion from the allen head, ensure that the allen key fits correctly with good penetration and grip. If you strip this fastener, it makes removing the plug quite difficult. This plug with washer carries part number: N90281802*











Remove cover from filter housing via the (2) allen bolts, pull cover off with slip joint pliers.

Clean any salt around the edge of the white nylon retainer using pointed item such as Stanley blade, do not damage the aluminum housing.

Put oil drain tray underneath the filter/pump assembly.

Connect laptop with VAGCOM/VCDS to car, turn on ignition, select “AWD Unit 22” from the “Select Control Module” page.

Select “Output Tests – 03”, then keep clicking “Start / Next” until you see “Haldex Clutch Pump (V181) Activate”, then click again.










The pump should run and you will see the current value (in amps) in the measure block increase from 0.00 to maybe 2.00. Watch the YouTube video of driving the filter out here 






When you can hear the oil drizzling into the drain tray, then turn off the ignition.
Now go back under the car, the filter retainer will be sticking out by approximately 10mm.

You can now pull the white nylon filter spacer out with pliers.

Remove the freely moving filter cartridge from the hole, using needle-nose pliers, a pick or your fingers if you can reach it.

Clean out any debris from the housing with shop towel etc.










Drain Haldex oil from drain point as per diagram Labeled B”










Insert the new filter cartridge, spacer, and plate assembly in one piece, ensure you lubricate the rubber O-rings first.

Some force is required to overcome the friction of the o-rings. If this force is getting excessive, clean the aluminum housing of any corrosion using a blade or abrasive, but ensure you plug the housing with shop towel or rags to prevent any debris from entering the filter chamber and clean out afterwards as required.

Overcoming the friction of the first o-ring requires force, but to overcome the second o-ring friction, use the 2 bolts for the filter cover to gently draw in the filter using both allen bolts a little at a time.

Ensure drain bolt “labeled B” has been refitted.

Remove fill point bolt “labeled A”

Fill with Haldex high performance coupling oil until fluid is level/over flowing from fill point

You can now prime/bleed/purge the Haldex system with the following procedure:

Connect laptop with VAGCOM/VCDS to car, turn on ignition

Select “AWD Unit 22” from the “Select Control Module” page.

Select “Output Tests – 03”, then keep clicking “Start / Next” until you see “Haldex 
Clutch Pump (V181) Activate”, then click again










Run the Haldex pump for 1 minute, then press next to engage “All wheel drive (AWD) Clutch Engaged” – this opens the valve. Keep this running for 3 minutes.

You will hear the air being purged from the system, the pumps tone will fluctuate.

Press next to disengage the clutch valve, then next to disengage the pump. Keep pressing next to close the window. Close “22 – AWD” window and turn off ignition.

Repeat this process further twice until the pump makes a consistent sound indicating all air has been purged.

Top off the Haldex fluid until fluid is level/over flowing from fill point.

Replace fill point bolt “labelled A”

Expect to insert approximately 700ml of Haldex fluid in total.

Connect laptop with VAGCOM/VCDS to car, turn on ignition, select “AWD Unit 22” from the “Select Control Module” page.

Click on “Fault Codes – 02”, clear any remaining fault codes on the unit.

To continue with testing the system find a safe and legal place to launch the car on slippery ground multiple times to ensure the 4wd system is working.

On low performance vehicles you may have to find a grass or other low friction surface to test the AWD system.

After multiple tests of the AWD system, connect laptop with VAGCOM/VCDS to car, turn on ignition, select “AWD Unit 22” from the “Select Control Module” page. 

Click on “Fault Codes – 02”, ensure no fault codes have been stored.

Some extra photos that help make the job even more user friendly...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice write-up! :beer:


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Charles.

I just did this service recently, and I happened across this procedure shortly after (of course, that's how it always goes, right?). 

As a shade-tree mechanic, I find that its always a bit nerve-racking doing a service on an expensive component like this one for the very first time. Hopefully this write-up will give others all the confidence they need to successfully conduct this fluid service as a DIY and save some $$$.

I'll also add that the 6-Speed Slush Box and DSG Fluid tool that ECS sells make this job a breeze.










https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwabe...MI543ql_iO1wIVl0oNCh1AVwSxEAQYAiABEgL7mvD_BwE

You may not notice it in the photos, but the 2 adapter fittings that come with that ECS fluid service tool attach to the tool with a common air chuck fitting.

In order to tackle this Haldex Fluid service or the rear diff or front PTU (bevel gear) a long wand-type blow gun works great. Here is what I attached to the ECS fluid tool to reach the fill port:










Its under $6 at Menards.
https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...0-c-12915.htm?tid=-5459971586500884927&ipos=7


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Apparently, the 850 mL bottle is a G060, vs. G055 in the OP. G-060-175-A2 

I wonder if there is a chemical difference?  The G060 is more expensive also


----------



## TWLewis (Jul 26, 2019)

*Removing Haldex Filter*

Is it possible to just start the engine to push the filter out? Does the pump run all the time the engine is running? How did you get the new filter into the housing? I've read that it is next to impossible. Many thanks.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TWLewis said:


> Is it possible to just start the engine to push the filter out? Does the pump run all the time the engine is running? How did you get the new filter into the housing? I've read that it is next to impossible. Many thanks.


You have to use VDCS to drive the pump which forces the filter out.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Does the bleeding/purging only need to be done when replacing the filter cartridge? Also Ross-Tech changed the designations of the output tests, now they read

Precharge Pump OFF
Precharge Pump ON
AWD Clutch Engaged
AWD Clutch Disengaged
Precharge Pump OFF
AWD Clutch Disengaged
END


----------



## MatsM (May 23, 2020)

Hello.

I need to do this oil/filter change service for the first time. 
What kind of cable/software do you recommend ?


----------



## alldubsmatter (Dec 4, 2018)

Just wanted to give thanks for this write up! CedarburgTDI, you certainly helped me, a fellow Wisconsinite, with my 2010 CC VR!


----------

